# Moulton Preservation Society??



## bobg (20 Apr 2013)

Can anybody let me have the address of the Moulton Preservation Society please.I bought some stuff from Michael Wolf a couple of years ago and I recall that he said he was only contactable by letter and prefers payment by cheque. He still seem to be "low profile " cos there seems to be no address on any of the Moulton forums

Thanks


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2013)

http://www.moultonbuzz.com/preservation/

..... hope that helps ?


----------



## bobg (21 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> http://www.moultonbuzz.com/preservation/
> 
> ..... hope that helps ?


Thanks Spartak, what a dick, I must have read that page 6 times and didn't notice Michaels address


----------

